# average prices



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello, people Im sorry it took me a little while to figure this site out Im not real good with computers yet. I was wondering if there was anyone that would share some info on drywall prices. Im a younger guy 25 and have been taping a couple years in a small town of about 400 people I am self tough in this trade and have gotten fairly good at this but have never worked with a pro. just wondering what average price for sq ft. labor to hang/tape/texture(orangepeel)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

You will no doubt be deluded by all sorts of answers Alaska. Labor only, I've heard numbers all over the place. Being self-taught, with 2 years in, it'd be tough to make money at the rates I have to charge. But to answer the ?, As low as .38 to .60 per foot. In your locale, I'd expect to get more like 1.00 though.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

well, for one thing, you're going to have to give a little more info. than that...like where EXACTLY you are. even then, you're probably not going to get the answers you're looking for. you probably do need to find that "pro" you're talking about and work with them for awhile...like a long while. being self taught, i'm almost positive you need some more experience to actually make it on your own. for any amount of time anyways...but hey, good luck just the same.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow you got off easy with asking a price question. I would imagine that 2 years of being self taught, your skill level probably isn't where you think it is. Youd be surprised how much you don't know. I would also suggest you get with an oldtimer or a crew, you will learn alot. Then if it suits you go out on your own


----------



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, having people like you guys giving me info will help alot, I have been learning this trade for more like 6 years and have spent alot of time learning about this no dout through trial and error I have also invested in alot of tools such as the apa-tech system I really have gotten fairly good at this and do want work with someone better.


----------



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

I honestly have tryed also to call and ask other drywaller around alaska these kinda q's One told me to figure my labor by the hour then convert the hourly to sq ft. price is this what you guys do?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

do what the amigo's do. Watch someone else do it, that's free unless you're working for them, then you'll be learning and before long taking his business! lol as of lately I guess searching youtube is a resource for finding a way!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Paypal me $10.00, and I'll send you an estimating chart with all types of prices and scenarios for how to charge. PM ME


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

and like I've said in multiple other posts. blah blah blah, don't come on here asking pricing, we've hit this topic, it's been done. blah blah blah, it's different depending on your price of living....there I said it.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

alaska123 said:


> Well, having people like you guys giving me info will help alot, I have been learning this trade for more like 6 years and have spent alot of time learning about this no doubt through trial and error I have also invested in alot of tools such as the apa-tech system I really have gotten fairly good at this and do want work with someone better.


 I don't want to burst your bubble but buying tools such as the apla-tech what a waste of money at least the ones for secoound and third coating... the angle head is not to bad and the pump works good for texturing and filling up the boxes but the rest is garbage in my humble opinion.... as far as going out into business for yourself well its a long road as to how much to charge for each job a lot of trial and error . don't think for a moment just because you go on your own you will get rich fast it takes a lot of time and sacrifices , letdowns and even loseing money.....most guys don't have the drive to stick it out when things get rough.... silverstilts aka the Rock Doctor:rockon:


----------



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

I understand I could see how it could get old geting this one all the just curious is all im full of questions and appreciate all the answers I get also im startin to figure this site out alot better that helps


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

now if everyone could just figure out how to use the spell checker, it would be great!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I just figured out smilies. One of these days I'll figure out Quotes too.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

keep reading my posts, you'll get there!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm curious since this is the topic at hand, What's the going rate for scrape down and re-tex. from popcorn to knock-down? you guys doing it hourly, or sq ft? I'm charging $1.50 sq ft. that includes poly all off, scrape down, pick up crap in drops, sand the lid smooth, touch any gouges up, spray tex. knock down, spray flat white sealer, roll behind.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

just finished one yesterday charge 2.25 per ft had a small vault in one room , that included masking scraping and then i sanded down smooth with 60 grit with the porter cable took about 9 total (except for paint) hours to do about a 1000 sq ft. then knock down . usually don't sand after scraping but had to on this one... the normal rate i charge is no less than 1.60 per ft ..... there is good money in it but i hate working in a baggy... prime and paint was extra still waiting for the mud to dry sucks hoping the poly will still hold until the paint is on ...


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah, I didn't think I was charging enough...... oh well, this one is for family.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

:cursingon't forget to tape up the smoke detector. The fire Department might show up.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Youza, I like to charge at least 1.50 ft. This guy has cancer I bid one for $1ft, trying to be nice. What the hell are ya gonna say to a guy that probably won't be here in a year. Now I'm eating it. At least I have my health. I think when I go out of my way for people God usually takes care of me. But I think my official answer is, 1.50 nearly empty house. A buncha crap in my way 2.00 I supply paint. Sounds fair to me. Nowe tos spell chik this chit.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

******, now that you broke the cardinal rule of price asking. Get on your knees and ask alaskas forgiveness. Freakin Jerk!!!!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

:notworthy:


----------

